# الهاتف اللاسلكي / senao 8320 / إلى خبراء أجهزة الهاتف



## hasan karmoshe (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو من الزملاء مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة 
لدي جهاز إتصال لاسلكي نوع / senao / طراز 8320 
إن القسم النقال في هذا الجهاز يقوم بالإستجابة عند الإتصال ولكن لا يمكن الإجابة عن الإتصال منه 
ولا أستطيع إجراء مكالمة منه أيضاً 
أن هذه المشكلة تذهب وتأتي دون أي سبب في الحالتين 
أني أستفسر إذا كنت بحاجة لفني مختص أو أن هذه المشكلة يمكن حلها من خلال إعدادات الجهاز نفسه حيث أنه لدي خبرة لا بأس بها ببرمجة الأجهزة 
أرجو الرد السريع وشكراً ...*
:55:
:80:


----------



## hasan karmoshe (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة أنا عاتب على السادة الزملاء 
لم يصلني الرد للآن هل الموضوع صعب على مهندسين الإتصالات 
مع فائق إعتذاري 
أرجو الرد
وشكراً....


----------

